# Who's car is that for the Forum Picture?



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

EEEVIL.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Who's car is that for the Forum Picture? (SuperGroove)*

Ray Tomilson's recently sold S6. A guy on AW with the username "alpinaB7" now owns it.


----------

